# ,  / > Icom >  ICOM-IC729M    TX

## ua3yhg

.        .       .     (   ,    ).   J11 (TX)  MAIN UNIT    ,       ( )     ,           "RF PWR" .     ,         Q7  Q22.        rf pwr ,    ,    IC11  3       1      ,   1,3  7,2    ,     .   D76   ,     ,   .     D76     Q7  Q22.      USB LSB      . 50                729                   729     5.     .      .  ,  13  PDF,  ((

----------

ua3yhg

----------


## ua3yhg

: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1l1j...haring        ,  ,     .   50    ,             .

----------

UN7LAP

----------


## ua3yhg

.  :

.         ?  ,  50  ,                 ?

*  5 ():*

   50      ,         RF PRW   ?

*  6 ():*

!      .      .     , !     IC-729    .

----------


## ua3yhg

50.        ?        27 ,            . ,  50    .       ?ICL  ICH   PATB     

   ,         100,  50 ,  5 .         .            ,  .

----------

ua3yhg

----------


## RV9UP

> ALC ,    .


ALC   ,     . IMHO.

MAIN UNIT 
 J11  . 
 Power     .
:
   T8 ?
Q1 2SC2053   ,       .

    UC8U .    :Crazy: 


73
 RV9UP

P.S. IC-729M,      ICOM   M,   50 .          .

----------


## RV9UP

> 


,     IC11   .     RF PWR    1 IC11      .  FOR     . 
   IC10     PA UNIT  . 
,       IC-729  IC-729M.   D100   MAIN UNIT   IC11 -     50 .

73  RV9UP

----------


## RV9UP

> 3  IC11     - FOR


, ""   ""?     .    ,     .  ,         3-   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 :



> IC11/1    ,   ,  D76      TXa


.   .   (bias)     IC11/1        POC  Power -   .     ? FOR( )           R210       100  (  ).
    -   ( REF,  )  Q56   POC      .        IC11/1  0  +( )      .

73  RV9UP

----------


## ua3yhg

#8  ,      . RX   7,8    TX  ,   ( Q46)       D81    , 8,8 .        .    ?      ,       - .     Q46.

*  12 ():*

    ,    (    ,  ,     50      ,   ,  )    ,   .  TX8

----------


## ua3yhg

,    .       ,  ,    RX  ,TX .     RX8  TX8   ,    .         RX  TX ,        D81     ,   ,    RX   0  ?      Q1  . 0

----------


## ua3yhg

+13  R225  R226  Q46           RX8 ???        ,        ?

----------

ua3yhg

----------


## R0SBD

?   -   ,  .    ..

----------


## ua3yhg

> send         d78,  12-13 ic13    1  0     -, ,   ,   Q49   -tx, Q50   -rx.   q46 q47     .


         ,  !!!.         .

----------


## ua3yhg

> TX8        q47 q1.     tx8 ?


      ,  .    ,   Q46  8v RX.  0v TX .   Q47 8vTX 0vRX .         ,   # 8   ,   -     TX8.8v RX0    !!!     RX8v  TX0.           8,8.                                                           Q1 .          ,   .   R 4  ,       Q1   .                                                                                .        .

----------

